# Help choosing between Ultrafire or Tank007



## jac21 (Nov 7, 2009)

I am new to this forum & have been a flashlight aficionado for some time.

I have a Fenix LD20 & my nephew wants a similar flashlight, & i figured that either the Ultrafire C3 or TANK007 TK-568 might do teh job. I am aware that the TANK007 or Ultrafire line may not be top of the line, but as a gift for my 10 year old nephew, would any this be a decent / semi durable light (over a couple of week / months)?

Since he has seen & used my Fenix. He knows them to be waterproof & very bright. I know that anything less will be disappointing. 


when he turns older I will definitively upgrade him to Fenix or Quark.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 7, 2009)

Welcome to CPF, jac21.

I'll move your thread to LED Flashlights, where it belongs. I've deleted the identical thread you posted - you probably weren't to know, but it's against the Rules to cross-post like that.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 7, 2009)

Like anything bought from DX/KD, I would expect some tweeking out of the box in order to get them to perform reliably. IMHO a safer option would be to get one of the AA powered lights from shiningbeam. Same/similar brands but better retailer warranty and a safer gift purchase. Thr RC-G2 is a low $$ CPF favorite.


----------



## jac21 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks. Good choice on shiningbeam. checking it right now.


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 8, 2009)

+1 on shiningbeam.

I'd recommend a 2xAA light, more difficult to misplace. I owned the Romisen RC N3 II Q5, 2 mode, 2xAA or 1xCR123/RCR123 light so you can always give him some CR123s and he then has a pocket light.

Dont forget to use "CPFuser" for a discount.


----------



## koolranch (Nov 8, 2009)

:twothumbs 
+1 on shiningbeam 
 
I have purchased sku #*1115, it is a great little light that uses common AA batteries. I also just received sku # 1108. This light uses cr123 which are also common. While I like both lights the 1108 is a great light. It is solid and is very bright with nice throw. I hope this helps. I will say that I have ordered three times for DX and every time I am please with the products. You get what you pay for, however the lights I received I am happy with. It takes almost exactly three weeks to receive each order so you need to be patient. *
 
*Steve*


----------



## mfm (Nov 8, 2009)

Edit: Sorry, never mind.


----------



## Squidboy (Nov 8, 2009)

Go for one of these from DealExtreme sku.26122. And contrary to the often repeated "they need fiddled with" I've never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## vmaldia (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought a TANK007 TK-568 led flashlight. Its supposed to have 3 modes but this one only has one.

http://magos-biologis.blogspot.com/2009/12/tank007-tk-568-led-flashlight.html

otherwise its ok

the tank website
http://tank007.com/view_products.asp?id=342

says theres a momentary on/off function. It also says that actually there are 2 versions, 5 mode and 1 mode. Thats a rip off since they look exactly the same. You should clearly indicate which is which. Say label the 5 mode as tk-568 and the 1 mode as tk-569 or tk-568-1


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 14, 2010)

well, if you don't want to blow too much money for a first flashlight, i have recently bought and gifted three of these sub $10 lights to some non-flashaholic friends.

They are impressed by the output on 1xAA alkaline but when i showed them the output on a 14500, they all ordered cells and chargers immediately.

It is decently bright on an alkaline but really comes into its own on a 14500. If i still had one, i'd take some comparison shots for you to decide.

For another alternative, i also bought and gifted 3 of these 1xAAA lights for $13.80 each. They are very well built and after a bit of cleaning the threads and lubricating, very easy to unscrew. 3 modes, high-low-strobe (NOT SOS as they put on the site), one of the lights malfunctioned and could only come on in high and they sent me a free replacement so i have one with me still.

Reading your post, if anything less than a PD20 is the benchmark, then maybe you just gotta get him a PD20


----------



## ray2010 (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't have an Ultrafire. I do have a Tank007 TK-568. It's a one mode version. The TK-568 on 2 AAs throws better than my Fenix P3D. I haven't compared the TK-568 using 1 AA. I also have a Lowes Task Force 2C. The Lowes is much brighter and throws much better than either. However, it's also bigger. Not sure if that helps.


----------

